# Exposure therapy works?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Exposure and knowledge of how to be successful in job interviews and making business phone calls has cured me from those two parts of SA that I had 3 years ago. I did have to practice both with my therapist where I knew the outcome would be positive. On the job, I was basically forced to do both as I didn't have much of a choice. But after not having any problems (except for 1 or 2 calls), I am doing just fine. I'll even make some phone calls today. 

8)


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Exposure therapy works super for doing certain tasks like making phone calls, going to stores, and eating in public. Forming relationships, communicating, and improving bonds with others, requires additional work, I think.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: re: Exposure therapy works?*

-


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I've been doing it for quite a while and haven't seen any improvement.


----------

